# Team Magic F8 hauler bag...NEW!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Magic-1-8-F8-Hauler-Bag-NIB_W0QQitemZ130136161485QQihZ003QQcategoryZ34063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I have a Team Magic F8 hauler bag that came with an ebay item that I won that I don't need. This bag is brand new, and the only thing that was done to it is that BRAND new parts/tools were put in it and organized, and it was stashed in a closet. Also, the previous owner labeled the drawers with some small writing on them. So, although the bag is not still in the wrapper, it was never rolled to a track or out of the house.....still smells like a new shoe!

These are $200 shipped everywhere else....even on ebay!

First $130 in my paypal account gets it!

I will bring it to the HARC race at Mike's on 7/21, or HIRCR on 7/28 if need be. However, this goes to the first buyer that puts the money in my hand, so no "I want it when I get paid next week" stuff....sorry, but it needs to go!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Magic-1-8-F8-Hauler-Bag-NIB_W0QQitemZ130136161485QQihZ003QQcategoryZ34063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I have a Team Magic F8 hauler bag that came with an ebay item that I won that I don't need. This bag is brand new, and the only thing that was done to it is that BRAND new parts/tools were put in it and organized, and it was stashed in a closet. Also, the previous owner labeled the drawers with some small writing on them. So, although the bag is not still in the wrapper, it was never rolled to a track or out of the house.....still smells like a new shoe!
> 
> ...


ohhh,ohhh I want it when I get paid next week,hahaha...j/p. those TM bags are nice!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

courtney, anything your wanting to trade?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Need the cash man....sorry!

And Paul, that comment was NOT directed at you........I promise!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok well let me see what i can do to sell my old 1/8 buggy i really want that bag!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul, speaking of things you told me you were going to buy and didn't.....LOL....you know I'm just messin with ya!

But seriously, I have two of those mamba 25 brushless systems for your M18 (or the detta!). One is used, but works fine....I tested it out in my RC18. The other is brand new, never plugged into a battery, but the motor was hardwired to the ESC. $75 your choice if you still need one.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

EDIT: paul those mamba motors are great in the detta!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

shhh nick! your f*'n up my sales pitch to paul! LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

there fixed it!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

did you sell your bag courtney?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sold it to nik


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hey thanks again courtney!!! and thanks for the ride to mikes!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cool had it sold for ya.


----------

